# HEY ALL NEWBIE HERE AND NEED URGENT HELP PLEASE :)



## Damien Eire (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey all hope youz can help me out. I live in ireland and bought a lovely 1992 Nissan sunny/pulsar 1.5 jap import, the car is mint and has a years nct on it. The only problem with it is it needs a THROTTLE STABILISER to control the revs as its cutting out on me.

Could someone point me in the right direction please and thanks


----------

